# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  الحل الاكيد والمجرب لمشكلة تغير المصدر في البرنامج الصيني vshare

## salinas

الحل الاكيد والمجرب لمشكلة تغير المصدر في البرنامج الصيني vshare 
تفضلوا الشرح  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## محمد فريتخ

شكرًا الك

----------


## pinkhummer

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## zero2500

Tyمشكور

----------


## c4y202

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## amerat_zamane

مشكووور

----------


## bigsatt

الرابط لا بعمل

----------


## Niyaz

والله سوالفكم تعبانة اولاً لازم تشارك وبعدين لازم تسجل ومدري ايش والله عيب

----------


## bil34

شكرًا الك

----------


## adelabdu

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

